# Bergamont Team Junior oder was anderes?



## Jensen4711 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,
angefixt durch eure Leichtbau Aktivitäten für die Kids, möchte ich meinem Sohn nun auch was
Leichtes gönnen.
Allerdings sind mir die hier üblichen Verdächtigen mit Preisen ab 600€ zu Teuer.
Deshalb suche ich was gutes Gebrauchtes aus dem man noch was Besseres machen kann.
Ich wohne im Flachland deswegen wird es wohl hauptsächlich auf Asphalt und Waldautobahnen
bewegt.
Er ist 6,5 Jahre alt und ca. 125cm groß.
Im Moment habe ich ein gebrauchtes Bergamont Team Junior im Blick.

http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2011/team-junior-24/

Was meint ihr, kann man daraus was Vernünftiges machen?
Würde gerne unter 11kg landen.
Denke mit einer Starrgabel, anderen Reifen, Sattel und Lenker sollte das gehen.
Sollte halt preislich alles im Rahmen bleiben.

Oder was meint ihr?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Linipupini (10. Januar 2017)

Hi,
klar kannst du da was draus machen, nur mehr wie 100€ würde ich für ein gebrauchtes nicht ausgeben.
Dann lieber mehr in die Teile investieren und gescheite Lager und Bremsen rein bauen.
Somit kannst du fast alle von den üblichen Verdächtigen pimmpen.
Ich habe selbst letztens erst ein Specialized 24" als 2. Rad für meine Tochter für 85€ incl. Versand gekauft und auf 1-fach umgebaut.
Kurbeln und Gabel findest du günstig bei:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Gabeln-Frogbikes-16-26-Zoll.html?cnid=612d7a5ba44332f5291afadd1d792177&actcontrol=alist&lang=0&pgNr=1&cl=details&anid=e00331f752d835640a3b9b513ff2ceb3&varselid[0]=e5d502d10cb34ee32d59d53db13cca16

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer...&varselid[0]=d8b9a94e31299e003f9090da9d28ab07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensen4711 (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, so um die 100€ für das Basis Bike hatte ich mir auch gedacht.
Ist halt schwierig was gescheites zu finden,  wo Preis und Gewicht stimmt.
Wenn ich auf 1x9 oder 10 umbauen würde, müsste ich dann hinten ne neue 
Nabe haben oder geht es auch mit der vorhandenen 7 Fach?


----------



## Linipupini (10. Januar 2017)

Die vorhandene 7-fach geht meist auch nur 7-fach wenn Schraubkranz, alles andere musst du probieren.
oder dann halt ne neue Nabe- macht aber dann meist Sinn gleich ne Felge und Speichen zu kaufen und neu zu machen, da die vorhanden Speichen meist nicht passen.


----------



## Jensen4711 (10. Januar 2017)

Ok, das dachte ich mir schon,
das nur ein neues Hinterrad Sinn macht.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Januar 2017)

7 fach Freiläufe sind schäler;  8/9/10fach kannste kombinieren.
Wenns ne Schraubkassette ist, passts auch nicht, weil die 9er dann am Rahmen ansteht => Nabe evtl etwas weiter nach links spacern über die konuslager.
9er Schraubkassetten hab ich zumindest irgendwo im Netz mal gesehen. 
Aber Gewicht  spart das dann nicht viel. Eher nichts.


----------



## Bubilein79 (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo, hier mal ein Beispiel mit dem Voltage meiner Tochter. Das Radl war ein richtiges Eisenschwein und konnte so verschlankt werden auf 9,36 kg - lässt sich auch auf Dein Bergamont übertragen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beam-me-up-scotty-24-zoll-max-250-komplett-und-3-kg-weniger.827425/


----------



## Jensen4711 (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo, deinen Bericht habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Finde ich gut, was du gemacht hast und das die Kosten sich ja 
im Rahmen gehalten haben. So stelle ich mir das auch vor.
Ist halt schwierig eine gute Basis zu finden.
Nicht zu teuer, nicht zu schwer, nicht durchgerockt, Farbe muss passen, Standort nicht zu weit weg und und und.
Mal sehen was es wird.


----------



## Bubilein79 (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn Du noch bis zum Frühjahr Zeit hast, schau einfach immer in die Kleinanzeigen-Bucht in Deiner Umgebung. Hab ich beim 20" Radl für meinen Sohn auch gemacht und ein Scott Voltage für 20,- EUR bekommen. Also dann viel Erfolg bei der Suche und berichte weiter hier!

P.S. - Die ausgebauten Federgabeln konnte ich beim großen Auktionshaus noch gut verkaufen. Die gekauften 24er Rocket Ron würde ich allerdings nicht mehr nehmen, sind zum "zusammenbremsen" einfach zu schade. Die Smart Sam tun es auch, sind halt a bissl schwerer und kosten nur einen kleinen Teil der Ron´s.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Bub von seinem Taschengeld mal ein neuen Satz Reifen zahlen muss, bremst er automatisch anders!
Einfach mal machen, wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Jensen4711 (19. Januar 2017)

Man, man.
Je mehr man hier liest, desto verrückter wird (Man)n.
Und man hat  immer mehr potentielle Möglichkeiten im Kopf.
Habe mir überlegt evtl. ganz auf das 24er zu verzichten und ein 
kleines 26er aufzubauen. 
Habe gerade das Kania  Pyro X13  im Blick.  Gibt es ja zur Zeit als Rahmenset relativ günstig.
Vielleicht erstmal mit 24er Laufrädern? Kann das funktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

